# 1967 ram air heads



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone know what the diffrences are between #670 and #97 ram Air heads may be?? Thanks, Eric


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Eric I Thought The 97 Was A Early Production Then They Switched To 670,if I Can Remeber Correctly.john


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks John...there is a redone set on e-bay that I was looking at.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Eric.........Are you planning on running high compression heads? I would love to run my stock 670's, but I'd have to use dished pistons to do it. Next overhaul, whenever that is!! I have a set of 1970 #12 RAIII heads that I might ebay or sell. They're complete and in decent shape, but they rattled just as bad as the 670's when I was using 'em!
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

jeff, I'm not sure what to use....probably be better off with some lower compression, aftermarket aluminum heads....cost about the same....Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> jeff, I'm not sure what to use....probably be better off with some lower compression, aftermarket aluminum heads....cost about the same....Eric


...but will flow better and weight about half as much. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree


----------

